# Cashew nut fruits



## ZEROPILOT (May 7, 2017)

I have access to different things to feed my tortoises throughout the year. This year my Cashew tree has fruited. The fruit makes your mouth numb and tastes not so great. Once the fruit turns bright yellow, the numbing effect is less.
Does anyone know if these can be fed to tortoises?
I've noticed that the wild parrots are not too fond of the fruit or the cashews.


----------



## wellington (May 7, 2017)

I know zero about them. However, if the wild life won't eat them, it's probably safe to say they aren't animal friendly food.


----------



## Greta16 (May 8, 2017)

Never knew cashew trees produced fruit. Learn something new everyday!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 8, 2017)

From the web:

*Nuts: When cashews are harvested, what is done with the cashew apple it's attached to?*
It seems like an awful waste to dispose of the edible "cashew apple". It's too fragile for transport, but are they used at all?






It pretty much blows my mind that the cashew nut is a single tiny seed attached to this fruit. The false *fruit* (called *cashew fruit* or *cashew apple*) is *edible*, but it is very perishable.


So, I s'pose if you wait until it's ripe, it doesn't make your mouth numb, and is edible.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 8, 2017)

The taste is pretty mild.
The anesthetic effect is certainly odd.
They DO get soft and spoil quickly.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 9, 2017)

http://www.feedipedia.org/node/56


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 10, 2017)

I "test" fed some very ripe fruit to my adults yesterday.
It was a hit.


----------



## Tropics (May 20, 2017)

We used to feed them to ducks and chickens. Ducks really love them.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 20, 2017)

They taste exactly like Suriname Cherries.
And are the consistency of rubber.


----------



## wellington (May 20, 2017)

Very interesting. Now I know why they are expensive.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 20, 2017)

What's the story with Macadamias then?


----------

